# Were to fine a pharmaceutical ?????



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

Any one have any info on Arr chem pharmaceuticals  is this a ok place


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

http://www.ar-r.com/peptides.html


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

What is Nolvadex used for in body building  world i see some females use it I'm on  var 3 weeks in gained 6 pounds of mass


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

But did not loss body fat I'm on 1784 cal a day clean eating no bull shite i wt all my food and keep journal i gained one pound of fat or water probably due to  var need more help


----------



## bronco (Apr 4, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> http://www.ar-r.com/peptides.html



Never herd of it, what are you looking for exactly?


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

GH and I'm reading on Nolvodex just don't know if   Nolv works on lossing extra body fat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2014)

Nolvadex is taken by male bodybuilders to prevent gyno (breast tissue growth from estrogen).  You can check with Jenner but nolvadex is going to help you lose fat. What weight you gained is probably from the var. You are likely holding water.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

don't need it!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 4, 2014)

1700 calories ! id be a stick


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

)) ok just asking i still look to soft  from back abs jenner i need to meat u ur on the ball lol


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

Female 130 pounds 5"00 tall barely lol and it 1780 cal


----------



## Joliver (Apr 4, 2014)

SERMs will increase the likelihood of pregnancy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

AR-R is the same company as RUI, just rebranded for another forum. I've used them in the past and was happy with my orders. The most you'll find at AR-R is peptides and cycle ancillaries but you won't find GH. 

Nolvadex won't make you lose fat, that is a myth.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dont need more  kids  joliver have one in college were can i get GH with out breaking the bank


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Dont need more  kids  joliver have one in college were can i get GH with out breaking the bank



Read the rules please. This is NOT a Source board.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry got it wont happen agin


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

k, this is the deal with nolva.............

Women use it 4 weeks before competing to lose the last bit of fat in the lower half of the body although it works everywhere from my experience.

It has it's own bad sides such as night sweats and can send us into early menopause if used longer or incorrectly.

It's not permanent and you can have a very bad rebound coming off if you are not careful.

Being that I have used it, my opinion is, it's not worth it.

You are not going to meet your current date for competing so I wouldn't even be looking at using it.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

and, please try not to make more than one thread about the same thing, it gets confusing 

You need to focus on healing right now, there will always be time for the stage


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> AR-R is the same company as RUI, just rebranded for another forum. I've used them in the past and was happy with my orders. The most you'll find at AR-R is peptides and cycle ancillaries but you won't find GH.
> 
> Nolvadex won't make you lose fat, that is a myth.



not true my love, it works..its just not permanent


----------



## Joliver (Apr 4, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Dont need more  kids  joliver have one in college were can i get GH with out breaking the bank



Your pituitary gland is the cheapest source.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks jenner well i cant see my surgeon  till the end of the month then by the time he schedules me for surgery he said be cues its a full thickness tendon tear it might take or it might not people live ok with torn tendons might not be abel to lift as heavy . So with that said looking at the time I might just will go ahead and compete


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Jenner said:


> not true my love, it works..its just not permanent



How do you gals use it? Just leading up to a competition if at all?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> How do you gals use it? Just leading up to a competition if at all?


honey, did you not read my post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Thanks jenner well i cant see my surgeon  till the end of the month then by the time he schedules me for surgery he said be cues its a full thickness tendon tear it might take or it might not people live ok with torn tendons might not be abel to lift as heavy . So with that said looking at the time I might just will go ahead and compete



it's your decision to do it or not, I'm just giving you the information you are asking for


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 4, 2014)

I got u thanks don't know if i want the down fall was it bad ?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2014)

Babes I've known use other methods leading up to a show. Pretty hardcore!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Jenner said:


> honey, did you not read my post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



D'oh! I'm a dumbass and only looked at your response to me. Just saw it now hahaha. Forgive me HC :32 (11):


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> I got u thanks don't know if i want the down fall was it bad ?



about the nolva?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> D'oh! I'm a dumbass and only looked at your response to me. Just saw it now hahaha. Forgive me HC :32 (11):



Its ok, I forgive you my pet


----------

